# Black Projectors



## DuceDual0 (Sep 13, 2002)

i am looking for a set of Black Projectors for a B14 200sx. can any one help me


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

You're in the wrong section BUT our projectors dont really come black--U can buy wut they call black projectors but then U have to spray them up to make them really look Black..


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

DuceDual0 said:


> *i am looking for a set of Black Projectors for a B14 200sx. can any one help me *


Click on my signature link. I have a how-to on painting the projectors. I bought them chrome and painted them black.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Moved to Cosmetic Mods/Show...


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

i have a set a gun metal ones for sale that can be painted if you like


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

How much?


----------

